# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  فؤائـد نعال زنوبه

## hope

*نعال زنوبة ... آراء وتطلعات)

خلال جولتنا للتعريف بهذا النعال المشهور التقينا عدة أشخاص ..
لنرى معاً آرائهم حول هذه الشخصية(شوفوالمجدوالعراقة والاصالة)

( ربة منزل ) تقول : 
لقد أفادني هذا الزنوبة كثيراً في أعمال منزلي حيث كنت أغسل أنحاء المنزل بالماء والصابون وأتزحلق .. لكن بعد نعال زنوبة لاتزحلق بعد الآن .. أنصحكم باقتناءه 


(نخلاوي مخضرم): 
أنصحكم جميعاً بنعلات زنوبة فهو وفي ومخلص فكم حماني من عضات النمل والصراصير وساعدني على قتل الحشرات المقرفة .. كما له الفضل في تسلقي لتلك النخلة التي فقدت الأمل في تسلقها وتذوق تمرها اللذيذ .. والآن انا أربي أبنائي وأحفادي عليه .. إنه حقاً (( ليس مجرد نعال 




( قائد في الجيش ) : 
امممممممم .. ماذا أقول لكم ؟ إن هذا الزنوبة أفادني كثيراً في الحروب والغزوات ==> وين قاعدين حنا .. فكم شغلني من قبل أمر بلادي والأعداء يخططون لمهاجمتها وشن الحرب عليها .. ففكرت في طريقة للتغلب عليهم فعرفت نعال زنوبة .. وبدأت بلبسه ونصحت جميع جنودي بلبسه وفي أثناء المعركة لما رأى العدو هذه النعلة فر هارباً من ضرباته الحارة 
ويقول بصوت عال : نعال زنوبة رفيق رجلي الدائم .. لن أفارقك بعد اليوم 



( بائع نعلة ) : 
منذ فترة قررت أن أكسب لقمة عيشي .. ففتحت محلاً لبيع النعلة فلم يلقى التجاوب المطلوب (ذكرني بقحطة) لكن بعد أن أضفت نعال زنوبة إلى مجموعة النعلة انهال علي الناس كي يشتروا هذا النعال العالمي .. أنصحكم به 




( مفحط درجة أولى ) : 
قد كنت أركب سيارتي للتفحيط بنعال عادي مما جعل رجلي تتورم وسبب لي ذلك آلاماً كثيرة .. لكن بعد أن سمعت بنعال زنوبة وجربته أصبحت لاأشكو من أي ألم بل هو يساعدني على التفحيط ....شييييييييي ..

( بياع فلافل ) : 
فتحتُ مؤخراً محلاً لبيع الفلافل فلم ينجح.. بعد فترة وضعت طبقة نعال زنوبة على الجدار كتحفة فانهال علي الزبائن ,, مما أدى إلى نجاح بوفيتي 

( معلمة في مدرسة للبنات ): 
عندما ذهبت للتدريس في تلك المدرسة لم تكن الطالبات تستمعن للشرح أو تعرن أي انتباه ولم ينفع معهم أي حل آخر .. لكن عندما أحضرت نعال زنوبة الفتاك معي في الفصل تأدبن جميع الطالبات .. وفي اليوم التالي أتين وكل واحدة معها (( نعال زنوبة )) 


( وقفة مع نعال زنوبة) 
بعد كل هذه الآراء .. اتضح لنا معنى أن نعال زنوبة ((( ليس مجرد نعال ))) 

نعال زنوبة .. أسرار وخفايا 
رغم هذه الشهرة التي اشتهر بها نعال زنوبة إلا أن هناك سؤال ضل يحير العلماء والناس .. فهل يستطيع أحد منكم الإجابة عليه ؟!!والموضوع كله الهدف منه هذا السؤال؟!!* 
*
لماذا سمي نعال زنوبة بهذا الإسم ؟ 

* 


*أسئلة لكم ؟!!*

*هل اشتريت او لبسـت نعـال زنوبة ذات مره ؟!**
هل لك ذكريات مه نعال زنوبه؟!! اذكرها لنا اذ ا كان الجواب نعم ؟!!
ماذا يعني لك نعال زنوبة؟!! 
مارأيكم بالموضوع؟!!*

----------


## الأستاذ كتاب

يقال أن سبب تسميته بهذا الاسم نسبة لأول امراءة لبسته وأسمها الملكة زنوبيا ويقال أنها كانت فتاة فقيرة معدمة(مثل سندرلا) حتى لبست هذا النعال فتهافت الامراء والملوك لخطبتها وطلب يدها

كما يؤكد محللوا الاسهم و خبراء اقتصاديون أن نعال زنوبة العامل الاول في دفع عجلة الاقتصاد المحلي خصوصا والاقتصاد العالمي عموما وان سبب هبوط الاسهم في الفترة الاخيرة هي محاولة فاشلة لرفع سعر هذا النعال 

كما توجد معلومات مؤكدة أنه المصدر البديل للطاقة بعد نفاذ النفط وان امريكا تحاول تجميع جميع النعلة في العالم للسيطرة عليه كما تؤطد الاستخبرات العالمية أن سبب انزعاج امريكا من ايران هو امتلاك ايران لهذا النعال تزعم امريكا -حسب قولها ان امتلاكها له يهدد الامن العالمي 

تسلميييييييييين على الطرح

----------


## محبه

شكرا لهذا الاعلان الرائع ساشتري نعال زنوبه لما فيه فوائد كثيره هههههههههههههههههههاي شتقولي اختي ضحكتينا تسلمي لي

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماني قادره ضحكتيني
مونعال زنوبه هذا 

لو نعال واحد من الملوك ماصار كذا

عجبني الموضوع

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاي وناسه

ثانكس خيتوي

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## hope

ههههههه
يسلموو ع الرد يااحلى اعضـاء 

بس وين اجوبتكم ع الأســئلة ؟

اشكركم على التواجد الجميلة ..

دمتم بخير ..

----------


## النور المؤمل

ههههههههههههههههه
ام هذا نعال عجيب والله 

يسلموووو على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## أسرار الليل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه
لو يعطيني اياه من ولله ما اخذته يفشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
هههه يسلمووو

----------


## سيناريو

*امحق نعاااال انقرض لوبعده موجود*
*اذكر في اللمدينه كل ما نشتري نعال بااااقوه اللي مايخافو الله وهكذا   !!يعني صارت مسخره السالفه وحتى آخر يوم* 
*شرينا نعال جديد وماسلمنا من البوقات تورطنا وحنا هناك رحنا لسكورتي وقلنا له ؟*
*طبعاُ هم حاسبين للبوقات حساب وطلع لينا نعال زنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوبه طبعا في هاذيك اللحظه شكرت ربي انه في نعال اسمه زنوبه لان الشمس كانت حااااره* 
*ان شالله استمتعتو بالقصه يالله  ويذاوت هدره سي يو ثانكس على الطرح*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

نعال زنوبه عــــــــــــاد
ذكرتيني بالعمرة خخخخخخخخ

----------


## king of love

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------

